# How to get mutual fund symbol price in excel



## RahulNa (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi,

I have a column of 10 to 15 share symbol in which I need to get price updated on daily basis from NASDAQ.

Is there anyway that the same can be automated?


----------



## alansidman (Nov 1, 2017)

Here is a link to an add in I employ

www.parago.de


----------



## RahulNa (Nov 1, 2017)

alansidman said:


> Here is a link to an add in I employ
> 
> www.parago.de




Hi,

I tried the same but  it's giving an error (ERROR: Couldn't retrieve and/or process financial data from internet service. Internal message: The remote server returned an error: (999) Request denied.)

Is there any other method.


----------



## alansidman (Nov 1, 2017)

This is a long thread, but there are several options listed (interspersed) in the thread.  https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel...k-quotes-changed.html?highlight=Yahoo+Finance

Regarding the post above, I suspect you have a installation issue as this one works with out issue for me. I am running Win10 Excel 2016 if that makes a difference.

Additionally, this also works for me.

=NUMBERVALUE(WEBSERVICE("http://download.finance.yahoo.com/d/quotes.csv?s="&E1&"&f=l1"))

Where the stock symbol is in Cell E1


----------



## RahulNa (Nov 2, 2017)

alansidman said:


> This is a long thread, but there are several options listed (interspersed) in the thread. https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel...k-quotes-changed.html?highlight=Yahoo+Finance
> 
> Regarding the post above, I suspect you have a installation issue as this one works with out issue for me. I am running Win10 Excel 2016 if that makes a difference.
> 
> ...




Hi Sir,

Thanks for the reply.

The link shared is not working. As yahoo has shutdown that link.

Please let me know if there is any other way.


----------



## alansidman (Nov 2, 2017)

Here is an option that I have used sparingly.  It uses Google Finance as a source and not Yahoo.  Not sure what is happening with Yahoo.  This happened about 6 months ago also.  Patience and one of the Gurus will come up with a solution.

http://investexcel.net/multiple-stock-quote-downloader-for-excel/


----------



## macfuller (Nov 3, 2017)

The Wall Street Journal has a mutual fund closing price listing.  Because of the quantity of funds the pages are broken out by the first letter of the fund symbol.  This link has funds beginning with "B".
http://www.wsj.com/mdc/public/page/2_3048-usmfunds_B-usmfunds.html

I would suggest using PowerQuery to pull the desired symbols from the relevant pages and merge them.  Depending on how many different first letters you have you might just want to pull all 26 pages in case you need to pull new funds at some point.  I use the similar WSJ currency page for daily currency conversion values.


----------



## alansidman (Nov 3, 2017)

With Yahoo not being responsive, I have moved to Google.  I have found that this works well for me.

https://office-watch.com/2016/excel-stock-prices-from-google-finance/


----------

